# Grizzly 0704 motor power



## grobertson10765 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi All -

I am looking for a small mill and I like the specifications of the Grizzly 0704.  My only issue is that Grizzly claims in the advertisement and also in the operating manual that it is a 1HP motorbut then they say that it draws 3.2A from 110V, and it is wired with 18G cord which is appropriate for the 3.2A current draw.  

Now as an engineer I know that a motor drawing 3.2A from 110V is about 350Watts, or just under 1/2 HP.   All the other mills that Grizzly sells seem appropriately rated - for example when they claim 2HP then the current draw is 17.8A at 110V which is about correct.

So what is the deal?  Is the 0704 only 0.5HP, or is the current draw stated incorrectly?

Does anyone have any issues with the power/torque of the 0704?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 18, 2014)

grobertson10765 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I am looking for a small mill and I like the specifications of the Grizzly 0704.  My only issue is that Grizzly claims in the advertisement and also in the operating manual that it is a 1HP motorbut then they say that it draws 3.2A from 110V, and it is wired with 18G cord which is appropriate for the 3.2A current draw.
> 
> ...



Perhaps they've mixed up the 120V ratings with 240v ones.  3.2A at 240V is just about 1HP.


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 18, 2014)

If I remember right it is a 700w labeled on the motor on mine, 
I was thinking an old thread over on CNCZONE when it first came out some said it was more like  3/4 hp. I think
I have stalled the motor on mine a time or two but if I do it blows the fuse, only when it was trying to drill 3/4" or larger holes in CRS never during regular milling or boring. 
The motor seems pretty well matched for the size of the machine I think.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 19, 2014)

As stated it is a 700 watt dc motor the motor controller takes care of the ac to dc. I have had mine about 2 years ans been real happy with it. You won't be disapointed.


----------



## grobertson10765 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  This is exactly the response that I was looking for.


----------

